# Cats biting at night yet?



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Just had a quick question. I have a short weekend this week and I wanted to know if it would be beneficial to do a couple night trips or just fish some long day trips? I know that most cats typically feed during the daylight hours in the early spring, but with this warm weather I was wondering how the night bite has been? I have only been out once at night so far and I ended up getting skunked, however we didn't catch anything during the day either. 

Thanks


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Before this colder weather we just had come through I was catching a lot of channels during daytime hours and on my only night trip I caught a 5lb flathead. Over the past weekend and yesterday I fished both day and night and didn't get much of anything. The colder weather messed up the bite for me at least.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

To add onto what Bank said, I also have not had a great night bite this year even during the warm week. During the days though, I have been able to get into a few decent cats in the 6-10lb range using de-fined gills.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im getting flatties already at night. Largest ive got is 15 lbs so far, i have heard of larger being taken


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I went out Friday morning and fished 12:40am to 8:20am. Sat through a couple showers and fished through dawn. I ended up catching a half dozen channels ranging from 4-7lbs, and a baby blue cat. My girlfriend ended up catching a 37lb 1oz blue, and a 23lb 14oz blue. (We were using the same bait, and in the same spot.....so I'm clueless why I didn't get into any larger fish) 

23lber 









37lber


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

What have you guys ben using to catch then cats?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We've been using shad, creek chubs, and cut suckers. We would have like to had skipjack though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

sean, you have one heck of a girl. not any woman would sit through that kind of weather, all night, to fish and be with her guy. she may have caught the biggest cats, but your catch is the best. congrats on both the fish and the best friend.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Never thought of it that way, I guess I'm just used to her tagging along whenever I go....and under whatever conditions. Thanks for the new perspective. Sometimes I forget that.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Watch out for her Sean! 

She has those demon eyes like Ducky


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I noticed that too. I wonder if he is half as lucky as she is? lol.


----------

